# Yes/no to dog park?



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Get the book, Click to Calm by Emma Parsons. You can make improvements on this. I had a very dog reactive Doberman and he got a lot better...not perfect, but better.

Oh, the dog park. Well, I'm not a fan of dog parks personally. But if you do go, I'd practice with him outside of the fence at a distance where he's not reacting to other dogs...keep him just under threshold and when he alerts to a dog but doesn't react by barking or tensing up, deliver high value treats at a fast pace. If he reacts, you've gotten too close. But to get more detail and a real step by step protocol, I recommend that book. There are other good ones too, but I liked that.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I like dog parks. The dog can do what it likes in one. Including barking it's head off... 'til it gets tired of that and gets on with some other behaviour. 

They would very soon acclimatize to their old situation... having other dogs to interact with. My bet is that the 'excited' behaviour would diminish.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I know there are many people who love dog parks. Our experiences there haven't been good though. Peeves got harassed repeatedly by a dog whose owner paid no attention to until my BF had to kick his dog to get it off Peeves (who was only about 4 months old at the time, so it isn't as if he was a "big dog" when this happened). It didn't take long for us to decide not to go anymore after that. At this point, at least in terms of my local dog parks, I would rather not risk having a bad incident result in either of my dogs getting hurt physically or psychologically. They have each other for friends and a fenced yard to run berzerkers in. 

If you do decide you want to use your local dog park I would suggest watching the "culture" before going in, in addition to desensitizing your pup. I mean watch the people and how they oversee the dogs. By me, they all stand around with their lattes gabbing with each other more than keeping an eye on the dogs from what I can tell. Not my kind of scene...


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

I do not like dog parks. (I would explain the horrors I've seen but I will refrain!) I would arrange a little informal meet up with a neighbor and their dog. I would also enroll in an obedience class and that way you both will learn doggy social skills.
Good luck!


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

I think it depends on the dog park. We have a really nice one in town that isn't heavily used. There's maybe one or two other dogs there when we go. It is run by volunteers who immensely care about the park and the safely of it, and who personally know all the other patrons. It's usually these people who frequently visit the most. If a dog isn't behaving, that dog leaves. It is extremely rare that a dog's owner would not be paying attention to it.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

I think it is really good for dogs -- especially puppies and young dogs -- to have some play time with other dogs. Learning to ignore other dogs is a good skill, but I also think that socializing your dog with other dogs and letting them play and interact with their own species is important. 

Dog parks are one way of doing that. We have 2 dog parks near us and go to them almost every day. They are both unofficial dog parks with no fence. That means that dogs that would run off without a fence don't come. The dog owners are usually very responsible, and my dogs have a great time. Other ways to socialize your dog are puppy kindergarten classes, doggie day care, or private play dates. Play dates are great, but may be hard to arrange if you don't have friends with suitable dogs. Do you have neighbors or friends who have dogs? If not, you might be able to meet dog owners at the dog park or puppy kindergarten. If you have a fenced yard and can find a good playmate for your dog, just invite them over for a half hour play date in your yard. Give your neighbor a cup of tea (or not) and watch the dogs play!

One way or another, I strongly recommend finding some way of regularly exposing your dog to off-leash play with another dog.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Ellyisme, you are lucky indeed to have such a nice "secret" dog park that you can visit. I am also interested that there a volunteer supervisors. We don't have any supervision. It is a free for all. I haven't ever found a quiet time when other owners who are like minded to me are to majority.

peppersb, I agree with you that socialization is important, especially for younger puppies. I wish more vets would encourage and more owners would follow Ian Dunbar's advise on puppy raising and take their young pups to classes where lots of time was spent on free play and learning dog to dog manners. You also seem to have a good "dog park/free play area" scenario. Your suggestion to the OP to find a friend or neighbor with a suitable playmate for free play in a fenced yard is a good alternative to the dog park.


----------



## jennylain (Dec 12, 2013)

I have the same problem with my boy Oakley, he barks hysterically when he sees new dogs so I was a little terrified to take him to the dog park but even though he barked all the way up to the gate once I let him off leash and turned him loose he was totally fine. I think it was just frustration at not being able to get to them and play because he was leashed. Possibly your puppy's problem also? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## joshdo7 (Nov 23, 2013)

Did that behavior on leash get better or worse after taking him to the dog park?
I'm worried that once I allow him to go wild with other dogs at this age, he will immediately think "Play time" as soon as he sees other dogs during our walks.



jennylain said:


> I have the same problem with my boy Oakley, he barks hysterically when he sees new dogs so I was a little terrified to take him to the dog park but even though he barked all the way up to the gate once I let him off leash and turned him loose he was totally fine. I think it was just frustration at not being able to get to them and play because he was leashed. Possibly your puppy's problem also?
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

When I was younger, I loved going to the dog park with my dogs and watching the different breeds. I think most small, delicately built dogs should not enter the park gate, and the same goes for any dogs with behavioral problems. Nava, my Aussie would thrust her full 55lbs of muscle upon other dogs in her attempts to play.Sugar is our rescue and ad extreme anxiety at dog parks. Rollie was a humper and a small dog, so we didn't really bring him. so I really didn't have a dog to bring. I don't think I will ever think of bringing Dreamer there after seeing some of the ways people treat white standard poodles. Plus, all those wild dogs might scar her for life. With dog agility ad rally, we have our own dog park to go to, where the dogs and the owners are careful. After agility class, she has a good romp with a young male Aussie and a occasional other dog. Play safe and there will be less problems!


----------



## jennylain (Dec 12, 2013)

His leash behavior hasn't changed, he still barks like crazy until he gets to them but once he gets to them he he isn't wild at all. He's actually very calm and plays nicely once he's in the park, which is surprising considering his initial excitment. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## percysmom (Sep 28, 2013)

I haven't taken Percy to the dog park but I know he would love it! My fear is the other dogs. Percy is very well socialized with other dogs and plays really well but I don't trust the other dogs there. Well, the owners really. I have seen many an owner just letting thier dog run amok there. Scary stuff.

I agree with the idea of playdates and or classes to allow your dog to socialize and play in a smaller, supervised environment.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

For the first time I visited a dog park here in Miami, was not thrilled, and will not go back.
I felt very uncomfortable there! There was a pond which to me looked dirty. Also there were a lot of different breeds of dogs there with no supervision except for their owners, who were relaxing and not paying attention enough for me. I'd rather make play dates or take walk in my neighborhood.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fuzzymom (Sep 19, 2013)

Yeah my dog park seems like social hour for the owners. I just see people sitting around in lawn chairs grouped together and the dogs wandering around unattended. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## peepers (Apr 13, 2012)

Yes and No. Here in NYC it's all about timing. Weekdays in all kinds of weather. Weekends and holidays are a nightmare.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm new to the area (Florida) and this weekend stopped by a dog park that someone at work recommended without Bella. OMG there is no freaking way! No small dog area and it was a free for all - Bella would be crushed in a second. 

Even in a small dog area with Bella being so small I just don't see a dog park as an option :-(


----------



## joshdo7 (Nov 23, 2013)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Get the book, Click to Calm by Emma Parsons. You can make improvements on this. I had a very dog reactive Doberman and he got a lot better...not perfect, but better.


He is not an aggressive dog though.. He only barks (with tail wagging) to get their attention and play with them.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

joshdo7 said:


> He is not an aggressive dog though.. He only barks (with tail wagging) to get their attention and play with them.


It's not just for aggression. It teaches them how to not be so overly reactive, whether it's in an aggressive way or an excitable way...how to walk along calmly when they see a another dog or person when you have them on a leash. Sometimes dogs are only reactive when on the leash. (that was my Dobe for the most part) And otherwise, lots of socialization when they're very young makes the biggest difference and just continue socializing, getting together with other friendly dogs that you know if best imo. Then onto the dog park if that works for you.


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

I would find a well run puppy kindergarten class so that your puppy can develop normal social skills and the trainer can help to address excitability.


----------



## Joy (Apr 25, 2013)

I think socializing and exercise are so important. But there are differences in dog parks. I would look for one where the owners are supervising their dogs, and making sure there are no dogs there that are too aggressive. You may need to find an open area where your dog can run and play other than an official "dog park" where it is free for all.


----------

